

Using Command Prompt from Any Directory - pavs
http://www.windowhaxor.net/2008/03/25/using-command-prompt-from-any-directory/

======
Tichy
Or use the "Open Command Window Here" PowerToy from Microsoft:
[http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppow...](http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx)

